# Clockwise Versus Anti-clockwise - Attaching Coil Legs To Screws



## Silver (22/3/14)

Hi all

After my trials and tribulations last night trying to attach the legs of my coil to the Kafun 3.1 clone, I thought it would be a good idea to discuss this matter. 

From the beginning I was taught by @TylerD that its easier if you put the wire around the screw in a clockwise direction. This way, the screw grips it better since the screw is tightened clockwise. This does make sense and I have been doing it on my IGO-L this way for a while with no trouble.

However, RipTripper does it anti-clockwise on the Kayfun build. I couldn't get this to work at all on my Kayfun clone. The wire just pops out when I tighten. I tried many many times. Maybe a second pair of hands would have helped. In the end I did it clockwise and wrapped the coil right around the screw.

I have been thinking about this more. My view is that if you do it clockwise, then tightening the screw tends to pull the wire toward the screw and if your coil is in the middle of the two screws it can pull your coil's wraps apart. If you do it anti-clockwise, it tends to create more slack.

I now see from @TylerD's posts in another thread that he now does it anti-clockwise. 

Is this a case of clone screws versus original equipment screws? Or is it device dependent? Or the type of coil you are building?

For me I am talking about a standard mini/micro coil - 28g Kanthal - not twisted.

What are your preferences?


----------



## TylerD (22/3/14)

The fact that the coil stretches out is why I started doing the anti-clockwise thing.
I also feel that if you do it anti-clockwise, the wire push into the metal but with clockwise, it moves around as you turn the screw.
This is just my findings, and it works for me. It might not work for you, but you are not anything wrong. Whatever works better for you, do it! As long as you get the kanthal onto the deck and can get a good vape.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (22/3/14)

Oddly enough with my IGO-L it all depends on how I position the coil. If I position the coil roughly inline with the threads then clockwise seems to work better for me. 

If I position the coil at an angle where the legs are slanted upwards to the threads then anti-clockwise works for more.


----------



## thekeeperza (22/3/14)

Either works for me. I find that wrapping at least 180deg (or more) around the screw seems to help stop the wire from popping out when tightening.


----------



## SVS1000 (22/3/14)

Keep the tool you used in the coil while strapping it down to the deck. Then do the cook and squeeze and BAM microcoil.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (23/3/14)

SVS1000 said:


> *Keep the tool *you used in the coil while strapping it down to the deck. *Then do the cook* and squeeze and BAM microcoil.


the cooking with the tool removed again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (23/3/14)

Tom said:


> the cooking with the tool removed again


Had to look at the "grammar" remark in the signature line to make sure this is our @Tom of old! Have to get used to the new avatar.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

